# Any love for Roslavets out there.



## WhateverDude (Jun 21, 2019)

He can be strange.... but I like strange


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

His output is mostly chamber music or solo piano music... both of which are a personal turn-off. So I'm not your target audience, I fear.

A link *to the Wiki article might have been helpful*.

All that said, I like his violin concertos a lot.









In fact, I'll cue them up next.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

WhateverDude said:


> He can be strange.... but I like strange


What do you recommend?


----------



## Limb (Feb 12, 2021)

I like what I've heard but only have a couple of CDs. I'm surprised that Naxos have yet to really dig in.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

"In the Hours of the New Moon"


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I have most of the available chamber music - three-and-a-bit discs of sonatas and pieces for violin and piano/cello and piano, piano trios and string quartets. Not all of what Roslavets composed, either before or after his fall from grace, is off-the-wall modernism but in general I would definitely recommended investigation - many of his manuscripts were hunted down and destroyed so anything that was salvaged and recorded is of interest.


----------

